# Mackie vs. Yamaha Digital



## Stu (Mar 16, 2007)

We are considering a new digital sound console for our theatre, but our local "experts" cannot decide between the Mackie TT24 and the Yamaha PS9. Any recommendations or experiences with either one?


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the booth! You'll do a lot better posting this question over in the sound forum. This forum is primarily just for introductions and a lot of people don't read it all the time.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 16, 2007)

Let me also say Welcome.

As gaff said, sound questions are more likely to get expected responses in the sound forum and so forth.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard! And I assume you mean Yamaha LS9, not PS9. There is no such thing as a PS9 console, to the best of my knowledge. See my post in the sound forum for my opinions on the matter.


----------

